# The OG #18 or OG Kush??Help pls.



## Ak Zero (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey peoples I was just wondering which strain should I get, "The OG #18" or OG Kush. I am ordering from attitude and there same priced, and they come from Reserve Privada or something. It says the OG #18 has a more sour taste, more yeilds (OG Chem power x Chem Dawg I think). Im not sure which to get because I have a feeling that OG Kush might be better but I dont know because it also said the OG 18# was OG S1. So tell me which =D


----------



## Ak Zero (Jun 23, 2009)

Any suggestions?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 23, 2009)

probably not gonna be many responses, these are very new strains from a new offshoot seed breeder...i've had my eye on em both for months, just popped a few reserva privada purple wreck...all their strains are supposed to be super dank and great overall plants, so their both probably awesome! only way to know, order em both and grow grow grow!!



GKN


----------



## cocoxxx (Jun 23, 2009)

will be trying out the og18 next grow, just popped some R.K.S and tora bora from reserva


----------



## putonaz24 (Jun 25, 2009)

id just stick with the just og kush


----------



## smokaholic (Jun 25, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> probably not gonna be many responses, these are very new strains from a new offshoot seed breeder...i've had my eye on em both for months, just popped a few reserva privada purple wreck...all their strains are supposed to be super dank and great overall plants, so their both probably awesome! only way to know, order em both and grow grow grow!!
> 
> 
> 
> GKN


Actually Reserva Privada is a branch of DNA Genetics, which definitely isn't a new seed breeder. They just put out that line because it is their favorite's from the good ol' California Days. It talks about it in the Cannibible 3.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 25, 2009)

smokaholic said:


> Actually Reserva Privada is a branch of DNA Genetics, which definitely isn't a new seed breeder. They just put out that line because it is their favorite's from the good ol' California Days. It talks about it in the Cannibible 3.


actually dude, that's why i said "new offshoot breeder", as in from a breeder, but new strains that haven't been available to public!! no worries... i hear nothing but wonderful things and am starting to get sold on all DNA gear...i'll let you guys know how the purple wreck turns out, i'm soooo excited...


GKN


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 26, 2009)

before you order...check out elite genetics...an added plus: they ship out of indiana- no border to cross. I've got the fire WHITE, chem/valley,1 heri-o.g. and some sour bananas...the white looks unreal!


----------



## Ak Zero (Jun 26, 2009)

s.c.mtn.hillbilly said:


> before you order...check out elite genetics...an added plus: they ship out of indiana- no border to cross. I've got the fire WHITE, chem/valley,1 heri-o.g. and some sour bananas...the white looks unreal!


yea I havent ordered and wasnt planning to anymore because I think ima just order the old school OG S1 from elite thanks though


----------



## Ak Zero (Jun 26, 2009)

Although I have a discount ive been wanting to use from attitude 10% off with 420 and the other discount I get because my order of white berry failed and so I get a 25% discount with it so therefore 35% off =)


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 26, 2009)

Ak Zero said:


> Although I have a discount ive been wanting to use from attitude 10% off with 420 and the other discount I get because my order of white berry failed and so I get a 25% discount with it so therefore 35% off =)


damn, if i were you, i'd have to go with attitude with all that discount!! i hear good things bout elite, it's just real pricey...was i reading his site correct, 4 regular seeds for 75 bucks?? that is steep, and there not even feminized! happy growing everyone...


Gkn


----------



## kwijibud (Jun 27, 2009)

cant remember where i read/heard, but reserva privada (from dna genetics) is supposed to be some cali based breeders who are trying to bring back some old skool breeds. back in the lbc, it was OG kush or nothin! (well, not really nothing, always something, but even better if OG!)

think im gonna try both, and maybe some rks


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 27, 2009)

kwijibud said:


> cant remember where i read/heard, but reserva privada (from dna genetics) is supposed to be some cali based breeders who are trying to bring back some old skool breeds. back in the lbc, it was OG kush or nothin! (well, not really nothing, always something, but even better if OG!)
> 
> think im gonna try both, and maybe some rks


yeah you got it, and their work is supposed to be top notch...






Reserva Privada is a West Coast collective of breeders who until now had no place to showcase their creations. These breeders are all protected by medicinal laws within their states but still wanted to remain nameless. With our roots being in the West Coast, we came together to help bring the world these special strains under the name RESERVE PRIVADA. (Most of which you can't get anywhere else and are indigenous to the West Coast i.e. Heirloom strains etc...


GKN


----------



## tea tree (Jun 27, 2009)

hehehehehehehe

COOOLLL


Dude get the 18. I just did, lol, same as you I was looking, and, well, the 18 is just a really nice og they grew and decided to fem! Same plant, just the best pheno they could get. That one had four stars! I just ordered a few off pick and mix. Got a free dina fem seed. Or something. 


Reserva privada rocks! I have been reading about them all morning. THey are the shit! The peeps! The hooter's on a Tuesday night when I am the only MAN! Lol, they are a bunch of california breeders protected by med laws and bought a shop in amsterdam to sell their genetics at. They are legit, and look like a bunch of hardworkers! !!!!!!!


I was dreaming about the og all night. I want it. I almost got the kandy kush, but i thought the trainwreck might make it a little couchy for me. IDK. I want the energetic I saw for kush. I hope. For 50 bucks for a couple of seeds I am pleased. I only need one!


----------



## tea tree (Jun 27, 2009)

the funny part is I just sampled what I am just harvesting and it kills! but I already got another seed coming. Lol. Growing rocks. I just need to remeber to hit the gym so I can get some real female attention once and a while. lol.


----------



## Papi Chingon (Jun 28, 2009)

they both just went on sale, so it's only like $73 for either.


----------



## Ak Zero (Jun 29, 2009)

Papi Chingon said:


> they both just went on sale, so it's only like $73 for either.


Thanks, wouldnt have noticed I think I will be going with the attitude ^^.


----------



## Papi Chingon (Jun 29, 2009)

i checked the tude last night and saw that - if i only could have held out a week to order! oh well, my beans showed up today so it's all good.


----------



## trapper (Jun 29, 2009)

how many strains do privada have,and what place in canada sells them,and are their prices decent for none fem seeds,wont grow fem seeds.


----------



## trapper (Jun 30, 2009)

i see attitude only has two privada regular strains left,purple wreck sounds good,but never heard of the 18 strain.the prices are not bad,but no canadian supplier that i can see.what ever did canada do to the Us for this collective to hate us.heck we never said a peep when we only got 80 cents for every dollar.hell we even send you fresh air when the wind blows from north to south and we lent you pamela anderson and wayne gretzky.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 30, 2009)

I been wantin to try some reserva privada strains...anyone know which ones would fuckin *thrive* outdoors?? lol purple wreck sounds good


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 30, 2009)

I ordered their Kandy Kush a couple of weeks ago (received it in 7 days with my coffee mug):

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-seeds/reserva-privada-feminized-seeds/reserva-privada-kandy-kush-feminized/prod_651.html

Not ready to plant it yet, but working on it.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 30, 2009)

yea eliites stuff is no risk much.i'm fixing to order the og moonshine and ultimate chemdog 1991.ive got 9 purple wrecks in the ground at 10 days and look great .


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

i would say its preference cuz i heard they both are rockin one just has a more of a sour fuely taste. i personal was gonna get some #18 and purplewreck from them.



Zig Zag Zane said:


> I been wantin to try some reserva privada strains...anyone know which ones would fuckin *thrive* outdoors?? lol purple wreck sounds good


purplewreck would be good for outdoor cuz its grape ape x trainwreck and trainwreck is a great outdoor strain!


----------



## tea tree (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like the 18 is just the best pheno they could find, like they did the scout work for me. Kandy kush sounded too couch locky for me. I have never smoke kush so I hoping it has some energy like it says. I got the 18 coming.


----------



## raiderman (Jun 30, 2009)

tea tree said:


> sounds like the 18 is just the best pheno they could find, like they did the scout work for me. Kandy kush sounded too couch locky for me. I have never smoke kush so I hoping it has some energy like it says. I got the 18 coming.


i got my eye on the 18 also. i love kush .kushes are as couchlok super potent as it gets,lol,heres some blue.caution with this shit,near trip experience,not recommended for high shool students,or newby smokers.the blue kush.taste and smells like cotton candy.very narcotic experience.


----------



## Highhunter (Jun 30, 2009)

I was having the same debate a few moments ago. OG Kush or OG #18..... they sound so damn goooood


----------



## MOONSTAR8595 (Jul 2, 2009)

Highhunter said:


> I was having the same debate a few moments ago. OG Kush or OG #18..... they sound so damn goooood


I have the Reserva OG ready for next grow. Saw that Attitude recently changed description and gave a better review which made me quite happy as there were no reviews when I purchased... I will have Elite's OG Moonshine and Fire White Larry for the garden after so I think I will have the Kush/indica side of cannabis covered lol.

PS. Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze is turning out EXCELLENT at only 5 weeks flowering...Buds are already gigantic and looking very tasty. Plant is well over 6 foot tall with big buds galore and very little internode space. I wasn't too sure being my first time with GH gear(given their somewhat shady rep these days) but it looks like a real winner to me.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

Highhunter said:


> I was having the same debate a few moments ago. OG Kush or OG #18..... they sound so damn goooood


i decided to get both,lol.and breed them with my bluemoonshine which is also 80% indica.. the pic in the og kush at attitude got me stoned jus lookin at it.and the 18 has that yield . i'm doing a full pac of purple wrecks now ..,...iwant 12 in the garden of the og under one of my 600s in 2 gal. pots .. thanx for the thread. i jus hope they dont run out while my cc payment clears.done maxed that baby out,lol.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 2, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i decided to get both,lol.and breed them with my bluemoonshine which is also 80% indica.. the pic in the og kush at attitude got me stoned jus lookin at it.and the 18 has that yield . i'm doing a full pac of purple wrecks now ..,...iwant 12 in the garden of the og under one of my 600s in 2 gal. pots .. thanx for the thread. i jus hope they dont run out while my cc payment clears.done maxed that baby out,lol.


you bastard, i want em both! hahaha
i like your style playa...check my humble journal out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/209151-400w-auto-grow.html
peace

gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 2, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> you bastard, i want em both! hahaha
> i like your style playa...check my humble journal out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/209151-400w-auto-grow.html
> peace
> 
> gkn


lol,even better ,, i jus ordered ...on the way , i been wanting this shit for so long,,now all of my dreams will come true,lolol.i'll do journal on the 12 plants.


----------



## Papi Chingon (Jul 5, 2009)

5 out of 5 germinated perfectly, and i saved a "for later"


----------



## raiderman (Jul 5, 2009)

Papi Chingon said:


> 5 out of 5 germinated perfectly, and i saved a "for later"


 thanx,,that strain wont las long there.atitude put the sweetest pic on both.. gd luk.


----------



## oregon bob (Jul 5, 2009)

Just to chime in as have been running the PWreck for several grows & was just about to order the OGK & the 18... just to be able to compare.

The PW is great. Strong odor & flavor... very much so. Very early finish times @ 49 fully ready. All have strong purpling & coated in crystals... appearance is great. Smaller stature, single stalk mostly. Appx 1/2 yielder vs say the AK... very small overall, head stash wt. Smaller overall nugs, but nice lookin & tight. Doesn't like high nutes, or even mid-high... will curl leaves. Very uniform, very hermi. Got 8 gals & all but 1 was covered in banana dicks. The last, luckily, ended up the heaviest yielder & winner... even she can be stressed into hermi. She ain't a producer.

These were my experiences, curious to get others. Would really like similar info re the OGK & OG18! Best to all.

BTW, will be following your journal GKN!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 5, 2009)

oregon bob said:


> Just to chime in as have been running the PWreck for several grows & was just about to order the OGK & the 18... just to be able to compare.
> 
> The PW is great. Strong odor & flavor... very much so. Very early finish times @ 49 fully ready. All have strong purpling & coated in crystals... appearance is great. Smaller stature, single stalk mostly. Appx 1/2 yielder vs say the AK... very small overall, head stash wt. Smaller overall nugs, but nice lookin & tight. Doesn't like high nutes, or even mid-high... will curl leaves. Very uniform, very hermi. Got 8 gals & all but 1 was covered in banana dicks. The last, luckily, ended up the heaviest yielder & winner... even she can be stressed into hermi. She ain't a producer.
> 
> ...


Awesome dude, stop by, i'm glad to have ya...that makes me really excited bout the PW, all i hear is how super dank it is, and that's really all i care about...i want both those og's bad...

gkn


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2009)

oregon bob said:


> Just to chime in as have been running the PWreck for several grows & was just about to order the OGK & the 18... just to be able to compare.
> 
> The PW is great. Strong odor & flavor... very much so. Very early finish times @ 49 fully ready. All have strong purpling & coated in crystals... appearance is great. Smaller stature, single stalk mostly. Appx 1/2 yielder vs say the AK... very small overall, head stash wt. Smaller overall nugs, but nice lookin & tight. Doesn't like high nutes, or even mid-high... will curl leaves. Very uniform, very hermi. Got 8 gals & all but 1 was covered in banana dicks. The last, luckily, ended up the heaviest yielder & winner... even she can be stressed into hermi. She ain't a producer.
> 
> ...


 i saw a recent grow from ary jane and her yield was badass and no hermies,yu may have stressed her like i stressed my blueberries now and got hermies on one..jus keep the tweezers handy.


----------



## oregon bob (Jul 6, 2009)

RM, that occurred to me as well... think there is something to that no doubt... especially seeing that i had the overnuting issue. No doubt. That last lady didn't express in subsequent grows, so...

Still feel it is hyper sensitive as had several starts at the time & this and a rhino were the only 2/5 to express as such. Part of it has to be the feminized traits expressing, imho. Peace!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2009)

oregon bob said:


> RM, that occurred to me as well... think there is something to that no doubt... especially seeing that i had the overnuting issue. No doubt. That last lady didn't express in subsequent grows, so...
> 
> Still feel it is hyper sensitive as had several starts at the time & this and a rhino were the only 2/5 to express as such. Part of it has to be the feminized traits expressing, imho. Peace!


lol, i watered to soon twice and set them bak10 days,,tyhats the worse stress there is,, surprised i didnt produce a banana factory.,lol.also on the og ,i purchased both and gonna save some bluemoonshine pollen and make my own og moonshine.i was moving but we postponed it till 6 months,,so happy,ordering another 600 ,lol.raider.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 6, 2009)

raiderman said:


> lol, i watered to soon twice and set them bak10 days,,tyhats the worse stress there is,, surprised i didnt produce a banana factory.,lol.also on the og ,i purchased both and gonna save some bluemoonshine pollen and make my own og moonshine.i was moving but we postponed it till 6 months,,so happy,ordering another 600 ,lol.raider.


you lucky bastard, hahah, nice work...
can't wait to see how it all turns out...stay safe and happy growing.... 


gkn


----------



## Irunlasvegas (Jul 7, 2009)

It is good to see others are as interested in DNA genetics as much as I am.
My garden is 3x super lemon haze, bb cheese, purple wreck, og #18, Mandala satori, chocolope, and Burmese kush. The #18 is probably my favorite og I've grown out of five types. The purple wreck is also probably one of my favorite for the urkle taste and trainwreck speed of finishing compared to other purple strains I've grown, many of my friends prefer the pw over somas lavender so I took that out of my garden. Also, if you really are interested in DNA check out chocolope, real classic taste and big yields.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2009)

Irunlasvegas said:


> It is good to see others are as interested in DNA genetics as much as I am.
> My garden is 3x super lemon haze, bb cheese, purple wreck, og #18, Mandala satori, chocolope, and Burmese kush. The #18 is probably my favorite og I've grown out of five types. The purple wreck is also probably one of my favorite for the urkle taste and trainwreck speed of finishing compared to other purple strains I've grown, many of my friends prefer the pw over somas lavender so I took that out of my garden. Also, if you really are interested in DNA check out chocolope, real classic taste and big yields.


 fxing to order a pac of kushberry in the lineup and do all in my 3.5 gallon buckets.i will look intyo that chocolope,,sounds great..funny yur strain list is near exact like mine or mine like yours,,great job.raider.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2009)

Irunlasvegas said:


> It is good to see others are as interested in DNA genetics as much as I am.
> My garden is 3x super lemon haze, bb cheese, purple wreck, og #18, Mandala satori, chocolope, and Burmese kush. The #18 is probably my favorite og I've grown out of five types. The purple wreck is also probably one of my favorite for the urkle taste and trainwreck speed of finishing compared to other purple strains I've grown, many of my friends prefer the pw over somas lavender so I took that out of my garden. Also, if you really are interested in DNA check out chocolope, real classic taste and big yields.


7 days from attitude to tejas,,the attitude f**** rox.my 8th order .no problems ,, i like going reg mail because the mug and t-shirt they have to hand deliver it.. wen i jus wait for him to stik it in da box.raider.


----------



## Relaxed (Jul 12, 2009)

Would like to see you grow some of Elite seeds kush to compare strains. Would be a good battle....and the winner is...


----------



## tea tree (Jul 13, 2009)

reserva privada the og kush 18 popped easily for me and is replacing my mix of white widow varieties. Very excited! Attitude, came in a week


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 13, 2009)

go with the kush,kush is an overall great strain you will get a high yeild out of it either way og kush is a definet fav among pot smokers my bro grew it n we had mad fuckin bud


----------



## raiderman (Jul 13, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> go with the kush,kush is an overall great strain you will get a high yeild out of it either way og kush is a definet fav among pot smokers my bro grew it n we had mad fuckin bud


 no doubt og is top $$ strain/


----------



## Dopestdope (Jul 17, 2009)

raiderman said:


> no doubt og is top $$ strain/


tell me about it!! thanks for watching out for tejas was planning on getting sum #18!!


----------



## tea tree (Jul 18, 2009)

the 18 is the kush. they just feminised the best pheno they could find. same plant, just the nicest looker. I have read the description a 1000 times.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 18, 2009)

tea tree said:


> the 18 is the kush. they just feminised the best pheno they could find. same plant, just the nicest looker. I have read the description a 1000 times.


 it has a way of doing that,lol.i'm fixing to start mine jus as soon as i get some thin else to go with them, i was thinkin about maybe a pac of elites og kush to gro with those two pacs.


----------



## tea tree (Jul 18, 2009)

reserva privada is the breeder origanlly. They are on the attitude. Ca medical breeders bought a shop in Amsterdam. Nice shit, good story. I got one going good in a 16 ounce. She is gonna be organic peat mix all the way.


----------



## Irunlasvegas (Aug 4, 2009)

My current grow consists of 4 purple wrecks 5 chocolope 1 clone of super lemon haze 4 satori mandala and 1 OG kush #18 you can follow my thread when I begin in the next week to compare your process. I have grown Tora Bora, La Confidential, La Woman, OG Kush and Kandy kush and can tell you that they all compare very closely to some of the best cuts I've gotten in California. Truly good crosses that never disappoint. I've grown out many seed banks and can say it is among my top three, very balanced crosses and uniform. I can't tell enough grow friends great things about DNA and there products.


----------



## cocoxxx (Aug 5, 2009)

i have R.K.S, kushberry and tora bora at 5 weeks into veg from seed. the kushberry is the largest at about 20inches with not a great deal of smell at the moment, the tora bora is at 12 inches, very broad with thick leaves and you can smell what i would describe as athgany. my personal favourite is the rks at 17 inches, there description of this is spot on, it stinks and i mean it really stinks of just pungent skunk. 

will be trying there og18 next grow after flowering out these filthy sluts. swithching into flower in a couple of days.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2009)

cocoxxx said:


> i have R.K.S, kushberry and tora bora at 5 weeks into veg from seed. the kushberry is the largest at about 20inches with not a great deal of smell at the moment, the tora bora is at 12 inches, very broad with thick leaves and you can smell what i would describe as athgany. my personal favourite is the rks at 17 inches, there description of this is spot on, it stinks and i mean it really stinks of just pungent skunk.
> 
> will be trying there og18 next grow after flowering out these filthy sluts. swithching into flower in a couple of days.


 jus started 6 og kush , og kush 18, kushberry,..18 plants.


----------



## trapper (Aug 5, 2009)

raiderman said:


> jus started 6 og kush , og kush 18, kushberry,..18 plants.


what is that chemdawg91 that reservaprivada sells at the attitude,in fem seeds only.it also is called ogkush.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2009)

trapper said:


> what is that chemdawg91 that reservaprivada sells at the attitude,in fem seeds only.it also is called ogkush.


 well watever it is i'm growin it,lol..thier don e in the ground.


----------



## nickbbad (Aug 5, 2009)

trapper said:


> what is that chemdawg91 that reservaprivada sells at the attitude,in fem seeds only.it also is called ogkush.


og kush #18 has the chemdawg91 as a parent supposed to make it more sour


----------



## trapper (Aug 5, 2009)

nickbbad said:


> og kush #18 has the chemdawg91 as a parent supposed to make it more sour


the one i saw never mentioned og kush#18,it said chemdawg91 also caling it og.im not sure about all these chems and og,and im not sold on selfing for fems.i have found in my own playing around that they hermy a lot with the slightest of stress.but is this supposed to be the super weed every one talks of from cali,or is it just another decent indica.


----------



## tea tree (Aug 5, 2009)

chemdawg 91 is the chemdawg you all want. it is the shit. chemdawg is the guys name. he got the seeds from a guy that sold him 2 ounces. wicked good shit. one ounce had no seeds and one ounce had four or 12 or something. I forget. Anyway, to make a long good story short he got some killer plants. One was chemdawg. Chemdawg 91 he named it. I am forgetting the story and I apologise I know the real folks involves are around here, lol, so chime in. But the chemdag as far as I can tell got called og after it got passed out to someone in cut form and then they finally femmed it and then to get the 18 they femmed the og kush. It is legit, swerve, on another site said. They know their shit, and that it is a good bean. For his fire cut he paid like four grand for a tray of it. The rp deal looks cool to me as I have it and have jsut lst'd her.


----------



## tea tree (Aug 5, 2009)

I also bought swerve's fire.


----------



## tea tree (Aug 5, 2009)

found it. prob cant tell you where. so my apologies.

OG Kush:

"In late '93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog. The buds that came out of this cross were going around So. L.A. county in '95. Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him "this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro". The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush. In the spring of '96 Putz married a girl from New Zealand. Before moving there he sent cuts of his OG to me and Bob(beans) in Salinas Ca. He gave all his P1 stock and all the remaining seed he had to ****(mad dog) from Downey Ca. In late '96 **** sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. That's where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. It's like the Original only more sat in pheno type. **** sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. It's still around Orange county. **** sent one other cut of the original OG to a breeder in Europe. As far as I know he never let anyone else have it.
Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog.
Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba Kush." 

Lineage:ChemDawg x [ Lemon Thai x Old World Paki Kush]

Info on the differnt kutz of OG Kush:

Tahoe= cut brough into the community by Swerve. The grower that Swerve got it from had sourced the cut in the Lake Tahoe area in the 90's.

-Larry= The Orange County Larry cut that is availble in the medical scene came from the same Orange County crew that the H.A O.G Kush came from

-SFV= There are a million O.G cuts grown in the S.F.V, however the cut that goes by this name on these forums and in medical disp. came from forum member Swerve

-Ghost= This cut came from ORGNKID, ORGNKID had sold a O.G cut to a Overgrow forum member named "Ghost" who further distributed the cut. 

-Tripple OG= This cut came from ORGNKID. This cut is A.K.A Triple X/XXX O.G Kush. Triple O.G was popularly sold to medical patients by the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.

-Abusive= This cut was brought into the community by an overgrow member named "Abusive", believe it or not Abusive claimed to have got the cut through the rapper Snoop Dogg. 

-SAC#2= Cut brought into the scene by forum member O.Gkushman, O.Gkushman got the cut from DJ Muggs.

-P.R OG A.K.A Private Reserve O.G= Another O.G cut that ORGNKID brought into the scene. The cut was sold to Med patients as Private Reserve O.G through the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.

-Apothecary = O.G cut brought into the scene by the apothecary seed co's Brett. Brett got it from a high profile Medical MJ activist in L.A back in 1999

-Diablo= This = cut came from the R.D.C disp. In the San Fernando Valley

-Raskal's OG= Another cut sourced in the San Fernando Valley. Cut was bought for several thousand dollers from ******* ***** members by a friends of forum member OGraskal

-HA OG= Cut came from an commercial H.A room in Orange County, grown by the same crew that brought the Orange County Larry cut into the medical Disp.

-Poison OG=Cut came from O.Gkushman, he grew it from seed found in a pound of O.G back in &#8216;96

-SAC#1 & #3= #1 came from G-Thumb in the San Fernando Valley, #3 came from San Fernando Valley but is very popular in Santa Barbara and sometimes goes by the name &#8220;Purple O.G Kush&#8221;, the cut was brought into the scene by the owner of the now defunct Hortipharm in Santa Barbara


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2009)

most all breaking ground in two dayys from start.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 26, 2009)

Afrer weeks of looking threw all the banks and breader sites.....
I was taken by reserva privada and dna.....
since i live in cali those are definately the kinda strains we love....
I should have just have bought clones from the local collective .... 
but iwanted to see what all the hype was about.....
I couldnt order any og .... out of stock....
so i went with rks, kandy kush, and la confidential....
let me know wen the stock is back anyone.....


----------



## j wizzle (Jan 22, 2010)

i got the OG when it was in stock and have to say it is the best in my garden. i have super lemon haze, blue widow, wonder woman, moby dick, power kush and cali hash....im thinking about going full OG next round, its just that good. nice yeild to her, still on week 5 and its covered in trics.


anyone who has grown this strain care to tell me the exact day to harvest?


----------



## smokaholic (Jan 22, 2010)

I finished the og #18 like 2 months ago. The shit is ridiculous i had colas i couldnt even put my hands around you should definitely get the 18. After drying it already has that bomb ass kush taste. and after curing its really a beast. Its sweet as hell with that og funk aftertaste that sticks on your palate. The yields are about 3 ounces per if you flower at about 10 - 12 inches under a 1000 watt hps with about 9 weeks on the flowering time.

AND THAT IS WITH SHITTY TEMPS IN A CLOSET AND LOSING POWER FOR ABOUT 5 DAYS IN THE MIDDLE OF FLOWERING. WISH THEY WERE STILL IN STOCK THIS IS ALL I WOULD GROW.


----------



## din'e medicine (Apr 4, 2010)

I flowered my Chem Dogg under one 150hps and two shop lights on the sides. I got 3 ounces and my plant was only 1 foot and 3 quarters tall. Fat buds and dense!


----------



## Heathro (Oct 22, 2010)

just ordered some og 18, cant wait!!

wish i could find pics of it tho, no journals on the #18


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2010)

heres a few of mmine.og18 rox.


----------



## Heathro (Oct 22, 2010)

wow thanks a lot raiderman, def appreciate it..

you replied quick considering your last post in this thread was over a year ago


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 22, 2010)

og #18 is the way to go right now, og kush will always be good but the og #18 is on a high streak and u should prob take advantage in case the genetic sours sometime down the line.




 u never know with these things. but i can tell u my buddy grew out the #18 and it was dense and very, very, very hairy.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2010)

got near 2pounds this last gro. real potent weed,definately the heroin of marijuana.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 22, 2010)

That's great to know,,,Have not been here in a while lol,,,But just started OG-18, lemon skunk, Red dragon, white Russian, and my still fav g-13 labs White widow,,,all fem seeds some were pretty old like I don't rember and all sprouted and are doing great at 2 weeks,,,La woman is a bit smaller than most, but if any thing as good as LA confidential,,,I'm not worried! Thanks RaiderMan.


----------



## sd1779 (Oct 26, 2010)

Raiderman How tall was they b4 you put them on 12/12 and how many under each light if you don't mind me asking thanks


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2010)

about a foot.


----------



## Unclepauly (Oct 26, 2010)

I just harvested the RV OGK and it was a stretcher. Doubled in size when flowered after one month veg(think I got the sativa pheno). I ended up with about an ounce and a half after 11 wks flower under a 400w HPS. It still didn't have any amber trichs so could've went longer but I couldn't wait. My brother said this shit is "Magnificent". He doesn't talk like that either. Long internodal spacing but the buds are the densest I've ever seen, definitely a unique breed


----------



## 36thChamberAssassin (Oct 27, 2010)

Unclepauly said:


> I just harvested the RV OGK and it was a stretcher. Doubled in size when flowered after one month veg(think I got the sativa pheno). I ended up with about an ounce and a half after 11 wks flower under a 400w HPS. It still didn't have any amber trichs so could've went longer but I couldn't wait. My brother said this shit is "Magnificent". He doesn't talk like that either. Long internodal spacing but the buds are the densest I've ever seen, definitely a unique breed


This sounds like mine, which are now at 11.5 week, still no amber. I've taken sample buds 1 from week 9, 10 and so forth, even at week 9 it was some potent and tasty shit. I think Im going to give them to 12 weeks and thats it, I'd hate to cut them early but I have to get moving on my next run and need to get a few jars of dried as my stash is almost empty. Buds are dense as fuck I cant wait to smoke some of this stuff after a good cure. I kept clones of my 2 phenos for a second run, its hard to tell what the yield will be like lots of small buds but theyre super dense, I've got my fingers crossed. 

I did heavy LST even used a scrog screen and my plants still ended up 3.5 feet tall. one of the lowest branches on one of my plants stetched to be like 2 feet long, crazy stretchers for sure. I hit my best pheno with some fast flowering male MNS SSH pollen, Im hoping for some home made FIRE with that cross.


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 27, 2010)

interesting to hear about your experience, by far one of the stretchier strains. i grew out a random OG cross last year. multiple arm length branches, looked like a funky green spider!




good luck makin your super silver cross!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2010)

fixin to get another 6 pac and some kushberry,bluemoonshine ,BC kush.


----------



## jas6118 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have OG#18 in flower right now, 3 plants all about 48 inches tall under a 1000k light with side lighting, also have a couple of nirvana's master kush, one of the masters looks like a freaking shrub at about 4' tall. Anyway I'm new to growing and will post some pics when I don't feel like my grow room looks like a back alley ghetto. I think the #18 is just one of the best phenos they could find, oh I also have JTR, and 3#rd Dimension going and both are looking really good I cant say enough about the ease with which TGA gear germs and grows...awesome.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2010)

yule get wat yu pay for with this freakin ass strain,lol,2 of mine turned purply green and jus goes crazy from day 43 to 63 days flower then i swithed to beastie bloomz every other watering using real clean ro water ,unadjusted water. ,then let her finish up at day 70 flower.


----------



## plaguedog (May 15, 2011)

I been growing an OG-18 x Skunk from DNA for a little while now, been getting close to two zips per plant under 300 watt HPS in 3 gallon pots with the General Organics line, good solid smoke has a nice skunky/lemon/sour taste to it. 

Been impressed with it so far, it's a little stronger then the sleestack x skunk, but that plant is great for hash.


----------



## hbuddy72 (Sep 23, 2011)

og 18 is the best og ive ever tasted by far


----------



## growyurown (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea I grew it out and its the best I've been around


----------



## Gioganja (Oct 11, 2011)

I have six OG18 seeds on the way with a sicko t-shirt. I'll be sure to document my grow here on RIU.


----------



## EmptyWords (Oct 11, 2011)

I have grown out #18 several times. It is a good strain for anxiety and has a nice high. My last grow with it I yielded 2 pounds off of 4 plants vegged for 1.5 months running an aero/nft setup with a 1000w hps. The smell is insane, a carbon filter is a must. The taste and smell are quite amazing but I am taking a break from it and going with some of sannies gear I have sprouted right now "killing fields, and jackberry".


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 11, 2011)

og 18 is a good representation of og kush as most og is just that ... a represention...
But it has nothing on the origionals...


----------



## jimdandy (Oct 13, 2011)

Don,t want to offend anyone, but cali residents that have access to these so called original og cuts have to understand that the rest of the world especially the rest of the US dont have that access, so when we get excited about these "seed representations" let us be excited without your comparing to the real. Shit man I am just stoked to have any real Dank!! Especially growing it myself. I grow for personal use and the few times I have shared any of my gear I am treated like royalty!! Just keep that in mind please. Once again, no offense to anyone. But if it does get your panties in a bind, I will not get into a back and forth adolecent argument with anyone!!


----------



## growyurown (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been to the west coast and smoked alot of the real so called clone only kush and og 18 is just as good and I took some 18 down to the valley and surprised alot of people. But its all cool, like jim said I grow my own and im not getting into it. Just my opinion


----------



## raiderman (Oct 15, 2011)

jimdandy said:


> Don,t want to offend anyone, but cali residents that have access to these so called original og cuts have to understand that the rest of the world especially the rest of the US dont have that access, so when we get excited about these "seed representations" let us be excited without your comparing to the real. Shit man I am just stoked to have any real Dank!! Especially growing it myself. I grow for personal use and the few times I have shared any of my gear I am treated like royalty!! Just keep that in mind please. Once again, no offense to anyone. But if it does get your panties in a bind, I will not get into a back and forth adolecent argument with anyone!!


heres my west coast og from reserva privada at attitude,the baseball size is 18.


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks great raiderman! I did the OG#18 a while back and loved everybit of it very nice plant, have got 15 more 4 weeks into veg now hoping to get them down before xmas 

Sweet pics and work!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 20, 2011)

thanx bro. i need to do some more,,right now i have 27 purps and 3 super silver haze 35 days flower,chk it out in my sig.some real mindbending weed,lol.


----------



## theRealest1left (May 27, 2015)

Hey im new to this rollitup forums and stuff but og18 is incredible i love it the better you take care of it the more rewarding wonderful taste i have grown og 18 since the beginning this is my second run with og kush and i say og 18 is definately a bigger yielder longer high and bigger buds easy to grow but is a forsure 9 week stain .... How is the super silver haze i have been a fan of silver haze since a kid whats the difference and should i try it ?


----------

